# TX Rabbit Savvy Vets



## bunnydude (Jan 31, 2006)

The followingis the House Rabbit Society link for Rabbit Veterinarians in Texas: 

http://rabbit.org/care/vets_michigan.htmlhttp://rabbit.org/care/vets_texas.html

Thislink isfor an old, but excellent list (courtesy of Petbunny mailing list subscribers). Please post any known updates in this thread.

http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/Vet_TX.html

With the permission of the Petbunny moderator, we have reposted those *Petbunny* Listings here:

[font="Verdana,Arial,Sans-Serif,MS Sans Serif"][size="-1"][font="Verdana,Arial,Sans-Serif,MS Sans Serif"][size="-1"]
*Dr. Scott Vaughan*
Oso Creek Animal Hospital
7713 South Staples
Corpus Christi, TX 78413
(361) 994-1145
Recommended by: Susan Coleman
Submitted: 8/00
Need directions?

*Dr. Steve Garner*
*Dr. Robin Scott*
Safari Animal Care Center
2450 E. Main, Suite D
League City, Texas 77573
(713) 332-5612
Submitted: 3/96
Need directions?

*Dr. Taffi Tippit*
*Dr. Adela Rico*
Bissonet-Southampton Veterinary Clinic
2028 Bissonet
Houston, Texas
(713) 520-8743
Commments from Cindy: Dr. Carlye Rose at the clinic also sees rabbits, but we have no info about her.
Submitted: 5/99
Need directions?

*Dr. Mark Moore*
Aldine Animal Hospital
440 Aldine Bender
Houston, TX
(713) 448-3256
and
The Village Vet
6700 Woodlands Pky, Suite 430
The Woodlands, TX 77382
(832) 813-0000
Recommended by: Helen
Comments: Dr. Moore is my personal favorite [at this clinic]. Dr. Grimley rarely sees buns, he takes the birds!
Submitted: 11/05
Need directions?

*Manley R. May, DVM*
10525 Hughes Ranch Road (CR 403)
Pearland, TX 77584
(713) 436-2555
Recommended by: Helen
Submitted: 11/05
Need directions?

*Dr. Howard*
Metroplex Veterinary Center
700 West Airport Fwy
Irving ,TX
(972) 438-7113
Recommended by: Barbara Yule
Comments: 24 hour/service... need to request a rabbit doctor before making appt...Fees somewhat high but not bad considering the 24 hour service provided.
Submitted: 1/98
Need directions?

*Dr. Loretta Pantenburg*
Pepper Square Vet Clinic
14902 Preston Road
Dallas, TX
(972) 386-9688
Recommended by: Barbara Yule
Recommended by: Sally
Comments: Only Dr. Pantenburg at the clinic has been recommended
Submitted: 8/05
Need directions?

*Drs. Harry Miller, Paul Brand, and Rick Lusk, DVMs*
Westgate Pet & Bird Clinic
4534 Westgate Blvd. (at Hwy. 290)
Austin, Texas
(512) 892-4463
Recommended by: Kelly Wagner
Comments: All three vets at this clinic were trained at Texas A&M, especially in exotics; they work with all kinds of exotic animals but rabbits and guinea pigs are some of their biggest volume... They also take phone calls from out of state vets for consultations.
Submitted: 3/99
Need directions?

*Dr. Todd Riggan*
White Rock Veterinary Clinic
Three Points Plaza
2700 W. Pecan St. Suite 315
Pflugerville, Texas 78660
(512) 670-5400
Recommended by: Kim Meyer
Submitted: 6/01
Need directions?

*Dr. Marc Cattoor*
South Flower Mound Animal Clinic
1900 Long Prairie Road, Suite 100
Flower Mound, TX 75029
(972) 724-7297
Recommended by: Lisa Hafer
Comments: (corner of FM 2499 and FM 3040) I have used Dr. Cattoor for 3 years now and I truly believe he's among the best rabbit vets in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area. He's also great with other exotics, including guinea pigs.
Submitted: 8/02
Need directions?

*Dr. Tom McCabe*
Northeast Veterinary Clinic
9405 Dyer St.
El Paso, TX 79924
(915) 755-2231
Recommended by: Heather McMurray
Comments: Be sure that you see [Dr. McCabe]
Submitted: 6/03
Need directions?

*Dr. Carlye D. Rose*
Memorial-610 Hospital for Animals
910 Antoine Drive
Houston, TX 77024
Recommended by: Jill Pickett
Comments: She was wonderful with my [bunny's] head tilt and abscess. She is willing to recommend another vet if she isn't sure.
Submitted: 3/04
Need directions?

*Dr. Steven Garner*
Southside Animal Clinic
Nacogdoches, TX 75964
(936) 564-4422
Recommended by: Sue Shenefeld-Friedfeld
Submitted: 6/05
Need directions?

*Dr. Effie Giannopoulos*
City Veterinary Center
2732 Oak Lawn Ave.
Dallas, TX
(214) 219-2838
Recommended by: Barbara Yule
Submitted: 8/05
Need directions?

*Dr. Carol Eddy*
The Corinth Vet Clinic
4451 FM 2181
Suite 105
Corinth, TX
(940) 497-5383
Recommended by: Barbara Yule
Submitted: 8/05
Need directions?

*Dr. Pam Hendricks*
Garden Ridge Animal Hospital
349 N. Garden Ridge Blvd.
Lewisville, TX
(972) 436-2199
Recommended by: Barbara Yule
Submitted: 8/05
Need directions?

*Dr. Denise Smith*
Main St. Vet Clinic
4100 Kirkpatrick
Flower Mound, TX
(972) 355-0008
Recommended by: Barbara Yule
Submitted: 8/05
Need directions?

*Dr. Amanda Gardner*
Country Club Pet Hospital
2250 Matlock Rd.
Mansfield, TX
(817) 477-4143
Recommended by: Barbara Yule
Submitted: 8/05
Need directions?

*Animal Emergency Hospital of North Texas*
2340 W. Southlake Blvd.
Southlake, TX 78092
(817) 410-2273
Recommended by: Barbara Yule
Commments: in Southlake Metro; best emergency hospital
Submitted: 8/05
Need directions?


More Houston area rabbit vets


More Dallas/Fort Worth area rabbit vets[/size][/font][/size][/font]
 
And, the followinglist is from the *Association of Exotic Mammal Veterinarians: *(Please be sure that vets on this listtreat _rabbits_ and not just birds or reptiles). 

Again, please post any additions, commentsor updates in this thread. 

Thanks!

*Texas

*Natalie Antinoff, DVM
Gulf Coast Veterinary Surgery, P.C.
1111 West Loop South, Suite 160
Houston, TX 77027
Phone: 713-693-1122

Kimber Brawley, MS, DVM
2740 Teakwood Lane
Plano, TX 75075
Phone: 972-985-3176

Robert Coke, DVM
San Antonio Zoo 
3903 N. St. Mary's Street
San Antonio, TX 78218
Email: [email protected]

Lenette Deschamps, DVM
Brookdale Animal Hospital
11120 Scarsdale
Houston, TX 77089
Phone: 281-484-4733

Amanda Gardner, DVM 
2250 Matlock Road
Mansfield, TX 76063
Phone: 817-477-4143
Website: http://www.ccpethospital.com 
Email: [email protected]

Jennifer Garretson, DVM
South Bosque Veterinary Clinic
1400 Woodway Drive
Waco, TX 76712
Phone: 254-776-7738 
Fax: 254-776-4113
Email: [email protected]

Stacie Hayes-Fowler, DVM 
1712 West Frankford Suite #108
Carrollton, TX 75007
Phone: 972-323-1310
Website: http://www.ntepc.com 

Animal Clinic of Farmers Branch
14021 Denton Drive
Dallas, TX 75234 
Phone: 972-247-2221
Fax: 972-247-5779
Email: [email protected] 

Donna Robinson, VMD
Eastwood Animal Clinic
9509 Montana
El Paso, TX 79925
Phone: 248-348-1788
Email: [email protected]

Carlye Rose, DVM, Dipl. A.B.V.P.
Memorial-610 Hospital for Animals
910 Antoine Drive
Houston, TX 77024
Phone: 713-688-0387
Website: http://www.mem610.com
Email:[email protected]

Tim Tristan, DVM
Oso Creek Animal Hospital
7713 S. Staples
Corpus Christi, Texas 78413
Phone: 361-994-1145
Email:[email protected]

Rhonda Walter, DVM
Steeplechase Animal Hospital
9609 FM 1960 West
Houston, TX 77070
Phone: 281-890-7257
Email: [email protected]


----------



## ratmom (Jul 21, 2006)

Here is my vet

Randall Hickman
Animal Medical Center
201 S. Jordan Mckinney, TX 75070
972-542-8675
We've been going to himfor over 6 years, but I've only had my bun for almost 2 years now. He's very reasonable $35 office visit and very good with rabbits (and rats). Sometimes he has rabbits for adoption at his office.


----------



## myLoki (Aug 2, 2006)

I have a wonderful vet. The Alamo Heights Pet Clinic has been so good to me and Loki. They are very friendly and are great animal lovers.

Alamo Heights Pet Clinic

Kirby, Dan R DVM - Dan R Kirby & Assoc 
(210) 821-5544 6488 N New Braunfels Ave 
San Antonio, TX 
http://www.alamoheightspetclinic.com/index.htm


----------



## ladyoflynxes (Jul 4, 2007)

DRS LEO & THEA GATES

Universal City Animal Hospital

2510 Pat Booker Rd.

Universal City, TX 78148



Both are excellent with rabbits.


----------



## ratmom (Sep 18, 2007)

My new rabbitvet:

Dr. Marilyn Mitchell
Small Animal Wellness Center
1400 N. Locust St.
Denton, TX 76201
940-382-1600
http://www.smallanimalwellness.com/index.htm

She is very gentle w/my rabbits & gives you a detailed printout of recommendations for your rabbit. Good prices too


----------



## WhyMista (May 13, 2009)

Any good ones in the fort worth area? Dallas and McKinney would be a rather long journey for our bunnies


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 6, 2009)

Well my vet I use on the island. I am growing confidence in him everytime I see him. 

Galveston Veterinary Clinic
Dr. Richard Henderson 
2108 61st 
galveston,TX 77551

(409)744-5355

He is the only exoctic vet I have found this side south of pasadena.Â Â  Which is a hour away from me.Â  

This vet nuetered Storm and has treated him a few times at first I was very warry. But he seems to know his stuff. 

There are three vets at this office so you have to make sure to ask for Dr. Henderson. He treats regular pets also he treats all three of my gang

The prices at this vet are very good also.Â Â  There office visit is steep but they make up for it in there test being very lowed priced.Â  And there meds.Â Â  

And he gives you a print out of sugestions that need to be done and they are very personal


----------



## Sharahbear (Sep 23, 2010)

Saint Francis of Assisi
Dr. Michael Ruiz
8615 Potranco Road
San Antonio, TX
210-509-8500
www.mysavet.com

Dr. Ruiz is amazing. He is very knowledgeable and is always there to answer any questions or concerns I may have.


----------



## jwark (Dec 8, 2010)

I wanted to note that my vet is now Dr. Todd Riggan (he is on the list.) He is really good. Where other vets failed with my rabbit he has succeeded.


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 17, 2012)

my bunnies' vet:

Castle-West Animal Hospital
Dr. McGeehee
11105 West Ave
San Antonio, TX
(210) 344-8259


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 21, 2012)

Dr. McGeehee spayed my two girls this week and it went perfectly - no problems at all and their wounds looked clean and like they were healing very well from the very first day.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 29, 2012)

*Dr. Taylor
Dr. Morales
*Prestonwood Animal Clinic
13720 Schroeder Rd
Houston, TX 77070
(281)890-1960

They have pretty reasonable prices and the doctors are super nice and help my mom and I with all our weird rabbit cases


----------

